# Electro-Chromatic Mirror



## Red-Line (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a 06 GTO. I'm trying to replace rearview mirror with an electro-chromatic. There is a 3-pin conn under headliner, but no voltages are on it. Anyone know how to 'activate' this connector?..It has a Lt-green, a Pink, and a Blk-blu wire..I know the Blk-blu is ground..I think the Lt-green is back-up lights, and the Pink is either Hot 12v or switched 12v..Any experience in this area?...tks


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I tapped into the BCM under the glovebox when I did mine.


----------

